# Rising from the grave...



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't remember if I ever did my introduction in here...I joined about a year-and-a-half ago but have only dabbled in and out of the forums. My new job allows me to personal browse when I'm not on the phone, but most of the sites I usually browse with are blocked (myspace, facebook, youtube) so not to put Hauntforum as 4th--instead I see it as an opportunity to reactivate myself...or activate since I was never really active in the first place.

I have this weird cycle where every other quarter of the year I get REALLY into Halloween/ghosts/the haunted mansion etc etc...ghost hunter shows and whatnot...and then during the down periods I just kinda poke around about it...this past spike I ended up decorating my Geo Prizm with Haunted Mansion designs























but anyway...a little bit about me:

- I love Vincent Price movies
- I'm a musician during the little spare time that I have--I mostly record from my home studio and I'm working with friends to get some live shows lined up in KC--I've been playing the piano for almost 20 years
- I like working on my rubik's cube speedsolving...I'm not the fastest, but I'm getting to be consistently sub-40 seconds on my solve times. I also own/can solve 2x2x2, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, & 7x7x7 cubes (regular rubik's is 3x3x3)
- I like playing Guitar Hero/Rock Band on XBOX 360--I can beat all but 1 song on expert (Made it through 61% of the download version of "Devil Went Down to Georgia")
- I enjoy papercrafts--origami, paperformers, paperhouses (this site is AWESOME for free spooky paper house kits http://www.haunteddimensions.raykeim.com/index301.html)
- I love making Halloween costumes/decorations
- I'm a computer technician...just to give a nice general description--I do both network and programming...keep going back and forth 
- I'm sarcastic--nothing personal--just trying to get a laugh.

so that's me in a nutshell


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad you finally introduced youself. Would love to see some pictures of your place. Maybe sometime we coud do a make and take with the haunters from Kansas. There seem to be alot on the forum. Love what you did to your car.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No kidding scareme...and welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, LRB!


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

oh...and LRB stands for "Little Red Bag"...it was the Costume Band I had back in 2000

Listen on Myspace -- it's ridiculo-jazz

View our site


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

OH...and I have an idea...but what exactly is a "make and take..." ?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome. Where did you get the decals for your car? A make and take is a group of people who get together help each other make a project and take the project home. I am fortunate to have a good group from NJ/PA. Nice people great time.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello and welcome, and i too was gonna ask where you got your car decals?
Very cool.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum. Too bad your all the way in KS, Bat's Day at Disneyland is goin' on this weekend, the Haunted Mansion is obviously the place to be.


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes everybody! Make and take sounds like an AWESOME idea...I've always wanted to use monster mud, but I don't have the moral support I'd need to pull it off...

I got the decals off ebay--specifically from this seller:

Click here to see la_calavera76's listing on ebay

I found the listing on ebay, but since I wanted them to be custom sizes, I contacted the seller and they were willing to make them custom for me (the wallpaper monster is 13.5" X 15" I think...) I'll ask if this seller is willing to let me post their contact email address for all who might be interested -- I love 'em...obscure enough for people who just don't know to scratch their heads over...and for people who do to really appreciate.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to another fellow Kansan...  

My 7 foot tall monster mud grim reaper and I would be glad to provide you all the moral support you need for a monster mud adventure.  (He doesn't like to travel though...)


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

My "Haunt" year 1...









The fence is made from sticks I collected out of the yard...and used a fog chiller...

OH...and here's one of my music projects--The Atchison Estate--I reserve all of my spooky compositions for this project...named after the great city of Atchison, KS...the most haunted city in KS...because an Atchison Estate would be...a...haunted...

The Atchison Estate


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you close enough to KC, to visit the awesome haunted houses at 12th street? I was there for about a year and loved the Devil's Darkside, Catacombs, and Silo X. I miss those haunts, love how old they are and how long it takes to go through them!!


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah but they've been switching them around seems like every year...Silo X is gone...Catacombs is gone...I think...They added "The Beast" about 10 years ago...and 2 years ago we went to one that was based off of Edgar Allan Poe stories...so far, my favorite, but my watch broke in the spinning tunnel...I think it was in the same place where Catacombs used to be...the "Haunted" building.

We mainly just go to Worlds of Fun for Halloweekends--they shut off certain parts of the park at night...turn off all the lights, and fill it with fog...they have like 8 Haunted attractions there...so you ride the rides all day and then at night do the haunted houses. Also free BBQ.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome !


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I love your car decals.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

I got a couple more haunted mansion stickers in the mail today...already used 1 of them:


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

Last One...for now...


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool! I love the decals - I wonder if I could get my wife to let me paper the living room with the wallpaper design... 

I too love the idea of a make and take in the KS-OK-MO area somewhere.


----------

